# Amp/electronic repair around London, Ontario?



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

There's a bunch of good threads going on guitar work in this area, but what I'm looking for is a talented, reliable electronics guy for both me and my customers. I was lucky all the years I lived in the GTA and had the services of the sublimely-talented John Fletcher available, but he's just a bit far these days. 
Anyone found a great amp/electronics tech?


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Are we really in that bad shape around here? NOBODY does decent electronic repairs? Did I fall into a black hole?


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

I've heaed island amps. but his web site isn't running. I guess I could have checked to see if he's in the yellow pages.


----------



## hughesp (May 6, 2010)

Dante (island amps) had been doing that for a while, but last I heard he was trying to get out of the repair business. He really knows his stuff, and even if he isn't doing repairs himself, he probably can list a number of people who can.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool, Dante's name has come up before so I'll look him up. Anyone know anyone else?
Thanks as always for your help folks!-Eric


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

hughesp said:


> Dante (island amps) had been doing that for a while, but last I heard he was trying to get out of the repair business. He really knows his stuff, and even if he isn't doing repairs himself, he probably can list a number of people who can.


Dante is the man. Have not had much contact with him recently but all the work he ever did for me was first rate and a nice guy to boot. HIGHLY RECOMMENED! If Dante is not doing this anymore then we are indeed in a black hole amp repair wise in London.


----------



## ampsrus (May 7, 2011)

I'm not big on blowing my own horn but I wanted to let everyone we can help with your repairs and technical needs. We are in Ingersoll and have been repairing & building tube amps for decades. Check our website @ www.ampsrus.ca


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Now we're getting somewhere. Ingersoll is a heck of a lot closer than my favorite tech, John Fletcher in The Beach in Toronto (I've been using him for 25? years now).
Thanks ampsrus.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Lance:

This might be an additional option to consider. It is a bit further to travel.

BTW....Do you know Bob from the time you worked in Toronto? 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/music/41479-new-place-kw-gearheads.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

Dante is in the Bahamas, and I'm not sure when or if he's coming back to London


----------

